# You are on fire



## panzerfaust0

Hello.  A few days ago at work, I heard my boss say "you are on fire today!" to a co-worker.  I could tell from the tone of his voice and his facial expression that this was meant as a compliment.  I really like this expression and I want to find its equivalent in Chinese.

How about this:  "你今天好猛!".  What do you guys think.  Thanks.


----------



## Skatinginbc

There are many possibilities (e.g., 熱勁十足, 得心應手, 手氣真順, 性感火辣).  The context you've provided is insufficient for us to pinpoint the intended meaning although my intuition tells me 熱勁十足 seems to be the more likely one.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

反正不是架在火上烤


----------



## Lucevan le stelle

"你今天好猛!" sounds like a good translation to me.


----------



## Messquito

這個翻譯我覺得很傳神，不只把這句話的「你今天狀況很好」的意思表達出來，「fire」的那種強烈感也沒有缺少！
我還想到「擋都擋不住」和「戰意旺盛」可以表示on fire


----------



## wxndxk

In my opinion, when you are saying this sentence you're more likely to tell him that you're impressed by his sexual ability.
Truly.


----------



## Skatinginbc

wxndxk said:


> In my opinion, when you are saying *this sentence* you're more likely to tell him that you're impressed by his sexual ability.
> Truly.


Which sentence? 你今天好猛? You are on fire today? Or both?


----------



## brofeelgood

I suppose your colleague was being complimented on his performance:

你今天的状态 or 你今天的表现 +
1) 很好
2) 特别好
3) 无人能及
4) 尽如人意

更夸张的:
5) 令人叹为观止
6) 简直是出神入化


----------



## Skatinginbc

You've posted good stuff one after another, Bro.  _You are on fire today_ (你今天火熱得緊). 出神入化, 令人叹为观止


----------



## brofeelgood

Not at all mate. Without the useful insights that you guys already provided, it wouldn't be possible for me to simply jump in and synthesise everything into something useful.


----------



## YangMuye

你今天屌爆了。Not a very refined one... but I often hear this when playing games.
Other phrases that can used in the same situation:
你今天爆发了。
你今天爆豆了 (I think 爆豆 may be a term coming from games like King of Fighters, where it refers to entering max mode by hitting A, B and C simultaneously. In max mode, you character will have higher attack power.)


----------



## SuperXW

YangMuye said:


> 你今天屌爆了。Not a very refined one... but I often hear this when playing games.
> ...你今天爆豆了 (I think 爆豆 may be a term coming from games like King of Fighters, where it refers to entering max mode by hitting A, B and C simultaneously. In max mode, you character will have higher attack power.)


With that game being less popular, the usage of the slang words would be fading out too.
Anyway, I'm surprised you know so much about the game.  I think it somehow marks your (or maybe my) gender, age and location.


----------



## fyl

YangMuye said:


> 你今天屌爆了。
> 你今天爆发了。


 These are the most commonly seen ways, especially among young people.


----------



## Skatinginbc

> 你今天屌爆了


沒聽過「屌爆」.  北美英語裡, "hard-on" 是 "a like of" or "an attraction towards" 的比喻 (e.g., He's got a _hard-on _for the Canucks), 而 "orgasm" 是 "a climax of desire or pleasure" 的比喻 (e.g., That Okanagan ice wine gave me multiple orgasms).  我思想呆板, 腦筋轉不過來, 就請恕我直問: 「屌爆」的「爆」是什麼意思? 突出鼓起, 還是爆炸發響 "explode, blast off"?  換言之, 「屌爆」是勃起還是射精? 不論哪一個, 二者皆常為反射運動, 難以自控, 「屌爆」因而有「擋都擋不住」的涵義嗎? 若指的是射精, 「屌爆」是一種歇後語嗎? 隱語是「"幹"得好」, 還是「到達高潮」"reach climax"?  

為何「你今天屌爆了」有個「了」? 「屌爆」能持續多久? 是短暫的登峰造極, 還是像 "on fire" 一樣 "on a roll" (having several consecutive successes)?


----------



## Messquito

「屌」其實是台灣明星周杰倫發明的說法，意思就是「很酷」
有一個笑話就是關於這個「屌爆了！」：
有一天周杰倫遇到了神燈精靈，精靈跟他說他可以許一個願望，周杰倫聽完精靈的話後，覺得這一切真是不可思議，便大喊：
「哇！屌爆了！（這一切真是酷斃了！）」
然後他的生殖器就爆掉了......

所以我認為「屌爆了」就是「屌到爆」的感覺
有點類似以下的用法，都是有種誇飾的感覺：
酷斃了、美斃了...
帥死了、醜死了、累死了、窮死了...
美到爆、帥到爆...
醜得要命、累得要命、窮得要命....
累垮了...
累癱了...


----------



## brofeelgood

我想是"屌到爆"的意思吧?  在台湾,"屌"常被用来形容东西厉害,很潮 etc, 类似中国常见到的"牛(B)".

周杰伦的口头禅不是:"这个超屌的!"吗?

Edit: 没看到Messquito的贴. 都给重复了, sorry.


----------



## YangMuye

Skatinginbc said:


> 為何「你今天屌爆了」有個「了」? 「屌爆」能持續多久?


爆了 seems to be grammatically and functionally the same as 极了.
I have heard 弱暴了, too.
了 is used in various exclamative constructions.
太...了
...极了
...毙了
...死了
etc.


----------



## Skatinginbc

哈! 我想歪了! 不好意思.  周杰倫出道前, 我早就不住在臺灣了.  剛剛google他的名字, 才知道他長什麼模樣.


brofeelgood said:


> 在台湾,"屌"常被用来形容东西厉害,很潮 etc, 类似中国常见到的"牛(B)"...周杰伦的口头禅不是:"这个超屌的!"吗?


語言變化速度真快! 我住臺灣時, "屌"一點兒也不cool. 「他很屌」是說他裝出一副很酷的樣子, 令人看了覺得不順眼. 「這個人超屌的」就是這個人裝酷自傲到欠揍的地步.  在女孩子面前炫耀生殖器(屌)自己可能覺得「很酷」, 在其他男孩子眼裡就是「欠揍」.


----------



## brofeelgood

YangMuye said:


> 爆了 seems to be grammatically and functionally the same as 极了.
> I have heard 弱暴了, too.
> 了 is used in various exclamative constructions.
> 太...了
> ...极了
> ...毙了
> ...死了
> etc.



I'm guessing here.

A possible origin of 爆了 could be the Cantonese locution "靓爆镜". It's used to describe (usually) a girl who is so beautiful (靓) that every mirror (镜子) she stands in front of bursts (爆) into pieces. That morphed into 靓到爆 and all the X到爆 variants subsequently.


----------



## fyl

Skatinginbc said:


> 語言變化速度真快! 我住臺灣時, "屌"一點兒也不cool. 「他很屌」是說他裝出一副很酷的樣子, 令人看了覺得不順眼. 「這個人超屌的」就是這個人裝酷自傲到欠揍的地步.


我感覺，指人的時候這個意思仍然存在的。「屌」有褒義「牛逼」和貶義「裝逼」兩個意思，具體是哪個可能得看語境。


----------

